# A Plug for Titus



## pedalAZ (Jan 1, 1970)

Titus makes mostly MTB frames, but their road line is quite good and technologically advanced. The FCR stands for full custom road, and is made of titanium. They will build any style, but prefer compact frame geometry. They are great at building odd sizes, such as for small women and big men. My FCR has been a dream to ride. The frame weight was 1,524 grams for a 59 cm frame.

The aluminum road frame, wonderfully named the "Drop U," is very light for those seeking a standard size aluminum frame.

At the extreme Titus offers the Exogrid tubing set, with Ti tubing laser cut in patterns which are then impregnated with carbon fiber resins to fill the voids. This tube is lighter, stonger, and dampens vibration better than either material acting alone. Lighter still is Isogrid tubing, carbon fiber tubes with patended Isogrid waffle weave ribbing inside the tube for added strength. Isogrid tubes are built into bike frames with Ti lugs.

Isogrid tubing is also used in Maxm bars and posts. Maxm and Titus are related entities.

Visit www.titusti.com

My own Titus road bike:


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice

I just picked up an FCR from a team that was selling off last years team bikes (was told they didn't take delivery until late last season and the frame looks basically new). One just happened to be almost a perfect fit. It's now built with Campy and some other nice tidbits. The tubes on it are huge and although I have yet to log any road miles can only guess that the ride will be really stiff. I'll post a pic later today... haven't snapped one yet but seeing your FCR makes me want to add mine to the board!


----------

